# is this forum for just cookbooks or...



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

is it also for food related books? i don't mean the likes of "julie and julia" but more along the lines of books relating to food history{"why we eat what we eat"}, reference books{"on food and cooking}, food novels("the belly of paris"} and chef autobiographry/biography{"the devil in the kitchen" by marco pierre white}.

i'm curious because i do read a lot and think that in an industry that relies so heavily on hands on experience, people need to dig deeper to find out where we as cooks and our food come from in order to educate themselves and make them better cooks. whether you just started or have been in the business for 20 years, you can always learn more and i think it's important for those who have to share with those who have not to help us all be better cooks.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Halmstad, the word "cookbook" is used generically. Any book (or video, for that matter) which has a culinary theme is grist for this forum's mill.

Keep in mind, though, the the forum is more for discussions. That is, if you've read X, and want to express your pleasure (or displeasure), or raise a point about it, and get others' opinions, etc., then do it here.

If, on the other hand, you want to write an actual review of the book, the place to do that is on the book's own page.

The easiest way to see how this works is to look at _Molto Gusto_. My formal review is found on the book's page. But we had a discussion about it on the forum.

Sometimes the difference can be a little subtle. But don't worry about it. The idea is, if you've something to say about a book, then there are places for you to say it.


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

thanks for the info. exactly what i wanted to know.


----------

